# lost instrument panel for a moment HELP!



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

hey guys
I have a 2000 altima gxe, while i was driving on the highway, my fuel, rpm, mph and my temp gauges were frozen!!!
After like 20 miles or so, i stoppped at a bank to get money out and turn back on my car
, it was still frozen, then driving maybe a mile, everything came to life again!
sometthing is wrong my electrical...maybe alternator? computer chip? because my odometer was gone too! PLEASE guys!! give me some info!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I doubt it very much your alternator is bad. I would start by looking at the fuse links in theengine compartment, it sound like it may have a loose connection or its bad. Start there first.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The only thing I could suggest is taking a look behind the cluster for a loose connection. 

It won't be your altenator. That's a guaranty. 

Probably not your computer either, not likely anyhow.

My best bet will be the connection to the instrument cluster


Darktide


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

hey darktide! where's the instrument cluster at???
I'm going to listen to londonderry too about the fuse.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Actually I've had the exact same problem for 2 years with my 2000 GXE
If you hook up a obd II scan tool and pull the codes you will most surely get a
VSS vehicle speed sensor code. I replaced mine with no change in symptoms
however every once in a while it will work fine everyday for maybe a month or two
then it's back to acting up almost everyday. You could try replacing your vss, it runs
generally around $50 at most big auto parts retailers.
As I understand this problem is not just limited to Altimas.Pathfinders and Sentras
have had the same trouble around this year.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the instrument cluster is the housing that your gauges sit in. I don't mean to insult you but it sounds like you may be a little in over your head. I suggest getting a haynes manual if you haven't already. It will show you how to remove the instrument cluster. Its a tight fit and it took me a little bit of wiggling to get it out but its not extremely difficult. Basically the only tool you will need is a phillips head screwdriver. 

The haynes manual will prove indefinately useful to you over time. I just got rid of my Altima and I only had the haynes manual for about 4 months but I sure as heck wish I had bought it when I bought the car. In turn I bought the one for my new car less than a week into owning it.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, ive heard its a common problem on the later 2nd gen altimas...


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

so you guys all think is the Vehicle Speed Sensor? is that what's causing????


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Not me, I still think it could be a loose connection or just a faulty cluster altogether. *shrug*

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldn't rule anything out, could well be something in the cluster. I would also mention
I've heard others have replaced the cluster and still no fix so these are the best 
recommendations given here as there are no clear solutions.


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

yesterday, I was driving during the day, it was fine.
this morning, I woke up early to go to work, it was working fine and it was still dark out.
After a while, about half hr, it went crazy again!
I can't care about the speed! i care about the gas mile!
Good thing I drive the same route so i know what to do!
If you guys think the cluster might not be a fix?
I don't know if the VSS could be it or not, 
I talked to the nissan dealer, they want $95 to run diagnostic!! $100 just to find out what it is!!! WHAT A RIPPED OFF!!!


----------



## BillHoo (Nov 13, 2006)

I just started having that problem myself. I have a 2000 Altima GXE with about 74000 miles on it. It first started on a long road trip after driving 200 miles.

The speedpmeter froze, then died. The LCD odometer faded out.

It would come back on after a bump in the road, then fade again.

When I got to where I was going, I wiggled each of the fuses and nothing seemed amiss or burned out. After resting for over an hour, I turned the engine on and everything was back!

My brother, a mechanic thinks it might be a bad ground somewhere.

It happens again every few weeks.


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

I think is the instrumental cluster, IT ONLY happens when i turn it for night condition. day time when i driver for like an hr or whatever, everything works fine!! Does your brother have a diagnostic will tell u what's the problem? it would come up with a code and tell u what's wrong with it. See if you driver it during the day, if it works ok. I'm going to run my to the ground, I got like 126,000 miles on it already


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

so now my speedometer broke! 
man, its over 140 mph when the car is in parked! 
I kinda wannt fix it, I dont feel like spending $500 to fix it because of labor, I can do it myself, but I have to take the steering wheel apart then take out the whole panel and then get into the cluster! all i really care about is the temp gauges and the gas gauges! I want to ride this car to the ground!


----------



## ColeR (Jan 15, 2007)

on the plus side, as my wifes cars has the same problem, the Odometer does in fact stop reading. Hehehe ehh free miles..  

has anyone found a fix for this, cuz i really dont want to have to go get her when she's out of gas somewhere.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

After having the trans fluid changed the problem has not returned, not even a speed sensor code is showing as it was before, that was over 7 months ago.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

2000 Nissan Altima - Reliability Ratings - MSN Autos

Unified Meter Control Unit maybe? 80 for parts and then probably 90 for an hour of labor, unless this is easy to do yourself

Under the heating and A/C section it talks about the Thermo Control Amplifier, but Ive never seen anyone with heating or A/C problems in the threads...says its a common problem, has anyone had this problem?


----------

